# >> Eure Laufräder!



## Milass (8. September 2006)

Hi,

Mich würde mal interessieren welche Laufräder ihr auf euren XC bikes habt.
Am besten mit Gewichtsangabe und ein kleiner Kommentar zum Lrs.

Viele Grüsse


Milass


----------



## FeierFox (8. September 2006)

XT Nabe mit DT Speichen und XM 317 Disc Felgen. Standard halt  Gewicht: viel zu schwer !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gery2005 (8. September 2006)

tune Mig Mag Naben 
Dt-Aerolite Speichen
American Clssic 350-D Standard


----------



## mtbmarcus (8. September 2006)

Hier sind meine:
Extralite-Naben vorne + hinten
Sapim Speichen und Nippel
Mach1 Magnesium-Felgen
Bis jetzt 250Km da nur zum testen und im Rennen.


----------



## chri5 (8. September 2006)

Spinergy Xyclones Disc, sehen saucool aus, preislich interessanter als Crossmax SL und sind genial, machen die fahrt etwas komfortabler, sind aber trotzdem saustabil. Perfekt.

Gewicht!? Keine Ahnung ca. ~1600g


----------



## hagilein (8. September 2006)

was kosten die Spinergy Xyclones Disc?


----------



## chri5 (8. September 2006)

hagilein schrieb:
			
		

> was kosten die Spinergy Xyclones Disc?



In Europa keine Ahnung, musst Du mal googeln, ich hab sie in Amerika gekauft.

Hier sind ein paar bei ebay.com, gibts uebrigens in geilen Farben, weiss, gelb, rot, blau, schwarz.

http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?cgiurl=http%3A%2F%2Fcgi.ebay.com%2Fws%2F&fkr=1&from=R8&satitle=spinergy+xyclone&category0=

Bei mtbr-reviews musst Du Dir auch nur mal die Reviews durchlesen, der eine faehrt Rennen und hat sie seit 3 Jahren nichtmal zentrieren muessen, der andere ist ausversehen mit seinem Pickup-truck ueber das Vorderrad des bikes gefahren und es ist nichts gebrochen, hatte nur nen leichten achter.
Danach hab ich sie mir gekauft und bin bisher sehr begeistert, auch die Naben sind allerfeinst.


----------



## _stalker_ (8. September 2006)

@ mtbmarcus: zu geil die laufräder 

Ich fahre Sun DS1-XC Felgen auf Ringle Flea disc
Gewicht 1671g inklusive Tesa

Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Thunderbird (8. September 2006)

Tune Skyline MTB. Mig (70?) & Mag 160, Aerolite Messerspeichen, 
vorne radial,mit ZTR355er Felgen. Mein Traum-Laufradsatz. 
1260g exakt.

Deutlich stabiler und steifer, als mein alter mit 517er-Felgen und Revos.
Verdammt schnell. 
Das Stan's Schlauchlossystem ist mit Abstand das beste, was ich kenne
und ich fahre auch Eclipse und Mavic UST.

Thb


----------



## pwriter (8. September 2006)

vorn: tune MIG 70 + NOTUBES ZTR 355 - 585g (dt revos 2,0-1,5-2,0)

hinten: tune MAG 190 + NOTUBES ZTR 355 - 745g (dt revos 2,0-1,5-2,0 - Antriebsseite dt comp).

laufen nach 1600km noch butterweich & gerade aus. steifigkeit in verbindung mit ner sid ist nicht gerade das wahre, aber das nimmt man gern in kauf...


bilder sind mit ritchey felgenband.









[/url


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. September 2006)

DT Swiss 240S, DT Comp, Messingnippel, DT 4.1d ~1750 Gramm, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatboy (8. September 2006)

Moin,

xc 717, dt Speichen, american classic Naben bei ca. 1490 gr. Gewicht.

Der Alufreilauf ist sowas von weich, da hat die Kassette schon nach kurzer Zeit Riefen reingefressen.

Mit nem leichten Reifen allerdings ein super Leichtbautuning. Andere LRS in der Gewichtsklasse sind bedeutend teurer...


----------



## murd0c (9. September 2006)

Ich fahr seit ein paar Wochen 
Mavic CM 517 Felgen, American Classic Naben und DT Swiss Felgen
drauf Michelin Comp Latex Schläuche und sehr abgefahrene Michelin XCR Dry

und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit !!


----------



## Exekuhtot (9. September 2006)

BIs sie mir letzte Woche geklaut wurden fuhr ich: Frm Team Disc Carbon Naben auf American Classic 355 mit DT Speichen und Nippeln bei circa 1400g.

Wiege mit Kleidung 90kg und empfand den LRS als Steif und extrem schnell. Nur die hintere Nabe muss immer bis auf Anschlag festgeknallt werden, da sie sonst Spiel hat.


----------



## mikeonbike (9. September 2006)

scheibe: ringle dirty flea mit sun ds1 1720 gr.
standard: tune standard 1415 gr.


----------



## Hannes1983 (11. September 2006)

Bei diesen teuren Teilen kann ich zumindest preislich (gut was gespart) und gewichtsmäßig nicht mithalten, jedoch reichen meine Mavic Crossride anscheinend immer noch fürs entsprechende Interesse, denn es drehen sich praktisch immer noch alle um. 

Vielleicht liegts natürlich auch nur an meinem guten Aussehen?   

Sie wiegen  1970 Gramm laut Internetseite, sind sehr steif, sehen martialisch aus,... ja, man kann sagen, ich bin sehr zufrieden damit! Für den Preis gibts sicherlich nichts besseres!


----------



## IGGY (11. September 2006)

Crossmax Sl V-Brake


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusbiker90 (11. September 2006)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> DT Swiss 240S, DT Comp, Messingnippel, DT 4.1d ~1750 Gramm, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.



Ich habe meinem LRS 1705g gewogen!
Bin bis jetzt auch sehr zufrieden 



Micha


----------



## Mini-Martin (11. September 2006)

NOPE N75 light disc mit XC717 d
Noch recht neu, macht aber bis jetzt sehr viel Spaß!! Knackiges Freilaufgeräusch.
vorne:




hinten:





Martin


----------



## Knax (12. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

mein LRS:

tune mig/mag schwarz, dt swiss xr 4.1 ceramic felgen, dt. revolution 1,8 (VR) + mix revo/comp (HR) , dt alu nippel   





mfg
Knax


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. September 2006)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe meinem LRS 1705g gewogen!
> Bin bis jetzt auch sehr zufrieden
> 
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, war nur aus dem hohlen Kopf zitiert, gut möglich, daß ich dabei einen Zahlendreher gebaut habe. Ist ja sehr erfreulich, wenn die Dinger noch etwas leichter sind.


----------



## bigmad (12. September 2006)

Als Schwergewicht und Disc Vertreter:

Chris King Naben, DT Comp Speichen und Mavic XM819 Tubeless Felgen

Nicht so leicht wie die anderen hier aber (meiner Meinung/Erfahrung nach) technisch und optisch perfekt. Wenn ich könnte, würde ich die Dinger heiraten, oder mir 5 LRS in allen Disc Farben hinstellen


----------



## Randy Andy (14. September 2006)

Hallo,

ich fahr seit ca. vier Wochen den neuen MAVIC SLR Disc und ich muß sagen das er noch einmal Steifer und leichter ist als der alte SL. Geil ist auch das FTSL system der hinteren Nabe. Endlich hab ich das gefühl das sich das Hinterrad beim beschleunigen nicht verbiegt sondern die Watt auf die Straße bringt. Gewogene 1519 für ein Systemlaufrad das keine mucken macht und auch noch Tubeless kompatiebel ist find ich i. O.!!!

Grüße

Andy


----------



## >--noir--< (14. September 2006)

Hi,
ich wollte mein bike auf Scheibenbremsen umrüsten und stolperte auch im Internet über Laufräder.
Bei Laufrädersätze konnte ich für V-Brake und Disc auswählen.
Kann man nicht bei jedem Naben Disc anbringen?


----------



## hagilein (14. September 2006)

zu den mavic crossride: für den preis gibbet auch leichtere aber die optik ist genial! 

scheibenbremsen werden mit 6 schrauben an der nabe befestigt, und nur spezielle disc-naben haben gewinde zum anschrauben der scheibe.


----------



## felixthewolf (16. September 2006)

am singlespeeder:

naben: Chris King v. iso Disc h. ssp disc
felgen: Mavic 717 disc
speichen: DT aerolite
Nippel: DT Alu prolock
v.u.h. 32loch, 3 fach gekreuzt
1640gr.


am yeti:

naben: Bontrager race lite made by Chris King 
felgen: Bontarger race lite ceramic 
speichen: DT aerolite
Nippel: DT Alu prolock
v. 24loch radial, h. 28loch semiradial
1529gr


fürs neue projekt:

naben: FRM pro disc
felgen: ZTR 335
speichen: DT aerolite
Nippel: DT Alu prolock
v.u.h. 28loch 2/3fach
1218gr

gruss, felix


----------



## Crazy Creek (16. September 2006)

naben- Shimano XT
felgen- Mavic xc 717 
speichen- DT aerolite
nippel-DT Alu prolock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. September 2006)

am Trailbike (mehr CC gibts bei mir nicht) für 80kg Fahrer ohne Fahrtechnik:

DMR Revolver Disk
Mavic X317 hinten
Mavic XM317 vorn 
Sapim Race Speichen rechts
DT Competition links
DT Nippel Messing

1880g. Nicht leicht aber stabil genug für alles was man mit nem CC nicht machen sollte.


----------



## hagilein (17. September 2006)

das ist die richtige einstellung lord helmschen so gehts mir auch


----------



## Bergflo16 (10. Mai 2007)

Sears zusammen,

ich fahre das Bontrager Race X Lite Disc Laufradset. Baugleich mit DT Swiss XR 1540. Bin äußerst zufrieden...1540 g sind in ordnung


----------



## kimpel (10. Mai 2007)

dt swiss 240s/240 sisp
dt revo/antrieb hinten dt comp alles schwarz; je 32st, 3x gekreuzt
dt prolock alu schwarz
mavic xc 717, für felgenbremse

1504g


----------



## XtCRacer (10. Mai 2007)

Servus ich fahre

FRM FLM Team Discnaben
DT 4.1d Felgen 
DT Alu-nippel
DT Speichen 2.0-1.5-2.0 dreifach gekreuzt

Bin Top zufrieden halten tun sie auch und Gewicht naja könnt besser sein:

673 vorne
836 hinten

MfG Alex


----------



## Milass (10. Mai 2007)

Meinen hab ich noch gar nicht eingetragen, 

Naben: N75
Speichen: CX Rays
Nippel: Alu
Felgen: Nope Athmosphere

1499g

Fazit Nach fast 2000km: Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich recht zufrieden, die VR Felge eiert, aber sonst keine Mängel aufgetreten.


----------



## _booze_ (10. Mai 2007)

Naben: SRAM 9.0
Speichen: DT 2-1,8-2
Nippel: DT Alu
Felgen: Ritchey Disc Pro OCR

Gewicht: fragt mich was andres 

jemand hat mir ne delle ins hr getreten ansonsten recht unauffällig...


----------



## M4d_K3kz (11. Mai 2007)

DT Swiss XR 1480
mit DT Swiss Felgen+DT Swiss 240s Naben+DT Aerospeichen+DT Prolock Nippel
vorne radial eingespeicht 
vorne + hinten 28 loch

schön leichter lauf der lager (mal sehn was die halten werde) und bisher no probleme
für den angebotskurs bei whizz wheels 400  inklusive laufradtaschen konnte mir nichts besseres passieren


----------



## Leinetiger (11. Mai 2007)

Tune Superscharf/King
Sapim CX Ray Speichen
Sapim Nippel in gold 14mm
AMC MTB Felgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Someone84 (11. Mai 2007)

entweder:

Hügi 240er, schwarz
mavic X517, schwarz        (->sind bald runtergebremst, wer weiss guten Ersatz?)
DT Revolution 2.0/1.5 bzw hinten rechts DT Competition 2.0/1.8, schawrz
Dt Alu Nippel
alles 32 SPeichen, 3-Fach gekreuzt
Gewicht: ca. 1470gr

oder:

Shimano XT, silber
Mavic XM317, silber
unkonifizerte DT Speichen, silber
DT Messing Nippel
alles 32 SPeichen, 3-Fach gekreuzt
Gewicht: unter 2 Kilo??


----------



## dominik-deluxe (11. Mai 2007)

am cc ht
dt swiss 240s
revos 1,8 und suercomp an der antriebsseite
xc717d
alu nippel
1539g
sehr zufrieden, hält super mit meinen 70kg,(ist ja nicht verwunderlich)

am neuen allmountain
dt swiss 240s
super comp
xm719d
alu nippel
1624g
fahre ich erst si ner woche, aber machen nen super eindruck

am singlespeeder
ka, ein lrs mit 1700g
hält ;-)


----------



## Stalko (11. Mai 2007)

Tune Mig 45/Mag 160
Vorn und hinten DT Aerolite (vorn 28 radial, hinten 32)
Notubes ZTR 355
Alunippel


----------



## Veloziraptor (14. Mai 2007)

Laufradsatz für V-Brake

*Ringlé* Country Flea
*Sapim* Laser 2,0/1,5/2,0
*Sun* Ufo
*DT SWISS* Alu Nippel

Gewicht (ohne Felgenband): 1405 g

Werkseitig bißchen zu weich eingespeicht. Aber nachdem ich selbst Hand angelegt habe, ein sehr stimmiger Laufradsatz für wenig Geld.


----------



## XtCRacer (14. Mai 2007)

Stalko schrieb:


> Vorn und hinten DT Aerolite (vorn 28 radial, hinten 32)



Kannst du mir mal sagen was die Aerolite Speichen wiegen .

Danke


----------



## damonsta (14. Mai 2007)

DT Swiss 240s
DT Swiss Supercomp
DT Swiss Alunippel
DT Swiss 4.2d
1557g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (15. Mai 2007)

Leinetiger schrieb:


> Tune Superscharf/King
> Sapim CX Ray Speichen
> Sapim Nippel in gold 14mm
> AMC MTB Felgen



Genau den Laufradsatz hab ich auch. 
 HR noch in arbeit.
Was wiegt denn die beiden ?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## Thomthom (16. Mai 2007)

Hi! Votum (Adresse im Bike-Workshop) könnte Dir vielleicht helfen.


----------



## bugmtb (16. Mai 2007)

LRS : American Classic 2007 disc Superlight  1480g
Schnellspanner : American Classic Titan   98g
Bremsscheiben : Hope Mono Mini M4   je 88g
Schlauch : Schwalbe light  je 99g
Reifen : Schwalbe Racing Ralph Evolution je 465g
12 St. Schrauben für Bremsscheiben  22g

Gesamt : 2805g


----------



## ducmon9 (16. Mai 2007)

Felgen Notubes Olympic 32 L
Naben DT 190 Ceramic Disc Centerlock
Speichen DT Aerolight
Nippel DT Prolock









Hinterrad 721 g
Vorderrad 611 g

Gesamt 1332 g


----------



## TobiF (17. Mai 2007)

Ich habe Zwei LRS für Lefty:
1.
ZTR Olympics in Orange
Revos mit Comp Zugspeichen
Orangene Cannondale Omelga VR
Orangene FRM Pro Disc
1410g
2.
Orangene ZTR 355 (je 20g leichter als die Olympics)
Special orangene FRM Team Naben (FRM Lefty VR + Team HR)
DT Aerolite Speichen
1360g

Beide LRS sind mit FRM Tubeless aufgebaut und ich fahre je 2 mal Nobby Nic bzw Racing Ralph. So kann ich zu jedem Wetter den richtigen Reifen wählen.
Wobei ich den NN HR recht selten nehme


----------



## Speed Freak (17. Mai 2007)

Habe jetzt:
American Classic MTB 350 Felge,32 Loch
DT Revo 2,0-1,5 Speichen (vorne 2-fach,hinten 3-fach gekreuzt)
DT Alunippel
Adventure Components APX/Chub Nabensatz

Gewicht : VR 648 Gramm,HR 864 Gramm
            ----------
   ges. Gew.   :   1512 Gramm


----------



## Mr. Speed (13. September 2007)

Leinetiger schrieb:


>


Dazu sag ich nur


----------



## Mini-AMR-Fahrer (28. November 2009)

Nabe: Novatec SL 
Speichen: DT Revolution
Felge: FRM XMD 333
Nippel: DT Alu Rot
Gewicht 1390g

Der LRS hält super gut. Nach 250 km im steinigen Gelände in Ligurien keinen Achter.


----------



## Triturbo (28. November 2009)

Keineswegs der Leichteste, damit aber mit der Reifen- bzw. Schlauchwahl Alpen und Riesengebirge tauglich, und ich hatte auch noch nie einen Platten mit der Kombi.


----------



## Kooni81 (28. November 2009)

Ich fahre Veltec ZTR Olympic:

-Naben: SL-Disc 
-Felgen: NoTubes ZTR Olympic
-Speichen: Sapim Cx-Ray
-Nippel: Aluminium, rot
-Gewicht: schwarz 1475g

Für 500 Flocken sind die Teile echt geil!

Ride on!

Kooni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 124102 (28. November 2009)

Ich fahre seit kurzem die Fun Works N-Light Atmosphere in der white edition:






Ich bin sehr zufrieden, nur der freilauf ist ein wenig leise.


----------



## Kooni81 (28. November 2009)

Bei meinem Veltec LRS ist der Freilauf auch nicht so laut, aber klingt trotzdem sehr Sexy


----------



## Slow (28. November 2009)

Pipe_Zero schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr zufrieden, nur der freilauf ist ein wenig leise.



Hehe, gut, dass ich noch den alten Satz habe.
Da ist der Freilauf wirklich verdammt laut...

Bin aber ansonsten super zufrieden. Schick, leicht, stabil und erstaunlich sorglos.


----------



## Christian Back (28. November 2009)

Pipe_Zero schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit kurzem die Fun Works N-Light Atmosphere in der white edition:
> 
> 
> Ich bin sehr zufrieden, nur der freilauf ist ein wenig leise.



Freilauf runter, das dicke Fett raus, Brunox oder dünnes Öl rein, dann geht´s  los... 

So kriegste auch jede 240er zur Kettensäge...


----------



## Hänschen (28. November 2009)




----------



## IceQ- (29. November 2009)

Vorne:

Mavix XC 717 mit Acors 74 Nabe und DT Speichen

hinten:

Mavix XC 717 mit Maugra FR nabe und DT Speichen

Gewicht: Normal


----------



## scapin-biker (29. November 2009)

Im Sommer - Fulcrum Red Metall Zero mit Race King 2.2 ! (SLR) 

Im Winter - Sun Ringle MTX 29 in Weiss mit Magura Pro Nabe und Michelin XCR Mud ! 

Wenns flott gehen soll -  Mavic XM 317 mit XT Nabe und Ritchey Tom Slicks !


----------



## Pupo (29. November 2009)

Nabe: Novatec X-light 
Speichen: DT Revolution
Felge: FRM XMD 333 selected (2010er model)
Nippel: DT Alu Rot
Gewicht: Sehr leicht


----------



## felixthewolf (30. November 2009)

Pupo schrieb:


> Felge: FRM XMD 333 selected (2010er model)



Was wiegen die dann?

Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## panzer-oddo (30. November 2009)

Bergflo16 schrieb:


> Sears zusammen,
> 
> ich fahre das Bontrager Race X Lite Disc Laufradset. Baugleich mit DT Swiss XR 1540. Bin äußerst zufrieden...1540 g sind in ordnung



Hallo Bergflo,

Aus welchem Jahr stammen die Räder? Waren sie an deinem Trek verbaut oder hast Du sie separat gekauft? Sind es die mit schwarzen Felgen, weißen Speichen und roten Nippeln?

gruß ali


----------



## Pupo (30. November 2009)

felixthewolf schrieb:


> Was wiegen die dann?
> 
> Felix


311g am VR
316g am HR


----------



## felixthewolf (30. November 2009)

haben die schon den gelaserten schriftzug?

Felix


----------



## Schrommski (30. November 2009)

Hope Pro III rot
DT Swiss XR 4.1
DT Swiss Revolution (HR Antriebsseite Comp)
DT Alu-Nippel rot

Gewicht inkl. Gewebeband ca. 1.600g

Bin sehr zufrieden. Sind steif, stylish und sehr laut.


----------



## Pupo (30. November 2009)

felixthewolf schrieb:


> haben die schon den gelaserten schriftzug?
> 
> Felix



Ja sie haben den gelaserten Schriftzug. Auch die Scheißnaht kommt mir etwas kleiner vor...


----------



## Felix_r. (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich Fahr Frm 333 rot mit:
Tune Cannonball rot und Kong rot
CX Ray schwarz
Alunippel rot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (18. Dezember 2009)

Ebenfalls die FRM 333XD mit Novatec light Naben, CN 424 Messerspeichen, Alunippel. 1370gr 

und für Sonntag

Mavic Crossmax SLR 09
15irgendwas Gramm. Egal ist eh nur zum posen

Gruß René


----------



## Schrommski (18. Dezember 2009)

Syncros schrieb:


> Hope Pro III rot
> DT Swiss XR 4.1
> DT Swiss Revolution (HR Antriebsseite Comp)
> DT Alu-Nippel rot
> ...



1582g um ganz genau zu sein!


----------



## darkdog (19. Dezember 2009)

DT Swiss 1280


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2009)

-Mavic Crossmax SLR mit Schwalbe FF,
  sonst, je nach Wetter, XT+DT Revo+DT 4.2,

-Mavic Crossride -disc only- für die Schlechtwettertage

-Hope Pro2 Gun smoke+Sapim cx+DT 4.2

..für jedes Töpfchen ein Deckelchen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2009)

darkdog schrieb:


> DT Swiss 1280





..Schööööner LRS


----------

